

Break RSA encryption with this one weird trick - StuieK
https://medium.com/quantum-bits/break-rsa-encryption-with-this-one-weird-trick-d955e3394870

======
stephengillie
Step 2 requires a quantum computer.

Edit: Did I misread the article? Does step 2 not require a quantum computer?

~~~
juliangoldsmith
From the article:

"However, one technology can render RSA useless.

(Hint: it’s a quantum computer)"

So yes, it does.

